# A fun little blade.



## hardheadjarhead (Mar 18, 2005)

Here's an Indonesian design I picked up some years back.  I either got it at an Inosanto seminar or at his academy...perhaps a Suwanda seminar.  I can't recall.  Either way, the Mande Muda folks brought it into the country for sale.

Neat little knife. You hold it in your fist like a push-dagger and slice with it.  More than one can be held.  I don't know what it is called.  Anybody?

I had to photoshop the pic of me holding the knife and sheath.  The photographer had the camera angle so that my crotch was centered directly between my hands.  For the sake of propriety, I blacked it out.

Anybody wishing to purchase the unretouched version of this photo may contact me via PM, of course.  



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 18, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Anybody wishing to purchase the unretouched version of this photo may contact me via PM, of course.



The check is in the mail! :lol:

Seriously, cool little knife...

Maybe someone who does indonesian arts might be able to figure out where to get one? I am not sure myself...

Paul


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 18, 2005)

not seeing the image??


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Three of them together in one hand...ouch!


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 18, 2005)

That's pretty cool, I've never seen one of those.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 18, 2005)

Very clever little design, discreet until put into use. I'd say that's a very handy little SD weapon. Yeah, three of them on one hand, it'd be enough to make you change your name to Logan. :lol: But the results would be no less devestating.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 19, 2005)

I've seen quite a few versions of this weapon. The majority I have seen with the intent of being placed between the toes in a fight, so that it can be used in conjunction with kicks usually during Hari Mau or Pamacan (Tiger) techiniques. It has taken off quite virulently in the PIs because of it's similarity to the talons of a rooster in a cock-fight, which are quite popular in the PIs. I've heard them called SABONG (tagolog), and they were based on the small knives that are strapped to the feet of the roosters when they are sent to the ring to fight.


----------



## still learning (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello, That's a neat blade.  It reminds me of the blades they put on at "chicken fights).  Works for chickens. .......Aloha


----------



## Drifter (Mar 20, 2005)

Very neat. A bit reminiscient of lapel daggers, except for the way the blade faces. I imagine that would be nice for opening up the scalp, or other distractionary techniques. Of course I see the potential for a lot more


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Mar 21, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> not seeing the image??




Like I said, I photoshopped that part out...OH!  I get it.  You're not seeing any of the image.  Can't help you there.  Maybe Kaith can help you.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 21, 2005)

Love the looks of that little blade.. My only question is  would it be considered a push dagger by the law ( I hope not)   that would cause much trouble for people in some states.
Any idea where a person could purchase some of these?


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 21, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Love the looks of that little blade.. My only question is  would it be considered a push dagger by the law ( I hope not)   that would cause much trouble for people in some states.
> Any idea where a person could purchase some of these?



That will depend on the cops opinion if he decides to take it away or not. And if it goes far enough, it will depend on who's attorney can beat up who in court.

I doubt there is anything black/white regarding this...

Paul


----------



## Zepp (Mar 25, 2005)

Sweet!  

How long is the blade?  That's often the legal determiner of whether it's considered a weapon or a tool.


----------



## Silat Student (Mar 25, 2005)

Well I emailed my Guru and he asked around. The answer that he got from some Indo folks is that they are called Kuku Macan and that they're a Kuntao weapon.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 26, 2005)

Silat Student said:
			
		

> Well I emailed my Guru and he asked around. The answer that he got from some Indo folks is that they are called Kuku Macan and that they're a Kuntao weapon.



That's translated "Tiger Claw". They are a pretty common wep. through out the Malay archapeligo.


----------

